# course for recreational use



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

I have a very basic machine (delonghi ec122) and grinder (Cuisinart burr), but I quite fancy being shown how to do things properly. Ive found (via this forum and elsewhere) a few places doing barista training

Caffe Society nr leeds

casa espresso in shipley

Adams and Russell in Birkenhead

Caffe & CO in Liverpool

limini in bradford

limini get good reviews on here, but im wondering if anyone has experience of the others and whether they will be complete overkill

Also, people have mentioned gary(?) on this forum who even does home training? Now my kit is extremely basic so im not even sure he could run a training session with it, but on the other hand, if it helps me get the most out of it, thats not a bad outcome...

any thoughts?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Suggest you go for some local training. You'll probably come away determined to upgrade your kit


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Suggest you go for some local training. You'll probably come away determined to upgrade your kit


eek..... that happened when i went to the local scuba shop to have a brew and a chat....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Be warned


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

How near Sheffield are you? Foundry would be a good place to start









I am not sure but maybe they could tailor something suitable.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

im in preston, so sheffield is a bit of a trek, but not out of the question.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Initially I would recommend trying to find a forum member close by who will meet up with you and try to pull something decent on your grinder and kit. Then you would hopefully get an invite to their place and see what they do on their own kit, which might cement the need to upgrade. I wouldn't consider any fancy courses (I think it would be overkill) until you have done at least that basic meet up with a forum member. I am sure you will find someone willing, I have had many people pop in over the years...but I'm a long way from you.

When you say ec122 I think you mean 221....because I hope there is not an even lesser version of the machine.

http://www.delonghi.com/en-gb/products/coffee/coffee-makers/pump-espresso/ecc-221r-0132151083

It sadly has a crema device (for that perfect crema even from pure water almost), which you can hopefully remove? Sounds like your grinding your own coffee (not supermarket coffee), fresh from a roaster? You can only pray to god that it doesn't have a thermoblock, it will only have a tiny little boiler that is unlikely to be temperature stable. So don't beat yourself up about finding some difficulty recreating those Barista masterpieces from it, or that perfectly foamed milk with the euphemistically names "Cappuccino System": it mixes steam, air and milk, producing a rich and creamy froth for great cappuccino, because it probably doesn't.

Also, the Cuisinart Burr grinder is probably not going to be great for espresso grinding and I don't think any members here would recommend it. I assume you went for a grinder somewhat cheaper than the machine e.g. £150 on the machine and £50 or so on the grinder. The impression from the Delongi website is that this machine puts you into the value end of the espresso spectrum. I think they say *"becoming a Barista at home"*, however I think this is stretching the truth quite a lot

@The Systemic Kid put it very tactfully that you might end up determined to upgrade your kit....I think so too. In fact I would recommend pursuing an update, before even considering spending money on training. Your situation could be likened to someone owning the kitchen equipment in the photo and then attending a cooking course at http://www.chefacademyoflondon.com/en/

This is of course slightly tongue in cheek.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Ive checked and its an ec155, so probably the same as the one youve linked to but in an even cheaper case (although i quite like it!).

Yes the machine was less than £100 and the grinder around £50 so you cant spend much less.

So we have at least progressed to grinding our own beans, but not much further...

We dont use the steamer (well i try occasionally but it usually doesnt go well) so we just heat the milk in the microwave and use a milk 'whizzer'.

The truth is we both like the coffee we make with it, and its convenient enough that we are happy to use it. The course is partly about doing something different as much as learning some skills, but equally I dont want to have no way to use those skills at all afterwards. I have emailed Glenn of this forum to see what he says, but if there is someone nearby I can 'borrow' that would be a good start... Buying a load of new gear is out of the question right now (as per another post of mine, my scuba drysuit needed replacing, theres another expensive hobby) so I'm happy to wait until I have a few quid available for a grinder (minimum) if the result of any training is an immediate desire to go shopping


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

and luckily enough there is a forum member fairly close by who's (foolishly!) made himself known


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Many thanks for your message.

I'll reply here as I think it will help others in the same situation.

The great thing is you are considering training - an often overlooked component.

Currently you're out of my catchment area as I am not due to visit your locale until the spring time.

Well done on grinding fresh - that's a huge start and already ahead of the curve.

Don't dive into a machine/grinder upgrade without full consideration or it will be a case of buy cheap buy twice

My advice would be to go on a course (Youri at Limini is a good shout) where you will learn the fundamentals that can be applied to any manual coffee machine.

The skills you will take away will equip you more than enough to begin experimenting with what you have, and will probably guide you on what to get next.

You don't need to spend a fortune on coffee machines and grinders - and second hand is great (and readily available too)


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Cheers Glenn,

hopefully I'll get some help shortly and we'll go from there - limini are definitely on the list.

Worryingly, I now have enough posts to access the ads section..................... (ooh shiny!!!!)

We appear to be lucky in this neck of the woods, plenty of good coffee and kit shops, plus the gaggia repair chap is not so far away

Hopefully the coffers wont be completely empty after Christmas so I'll have a proper look at training and new toys then

Latest discovery from here is BlackCat coffee - have been using a bag of their signature blend recently and it's really lovely stuff.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think you already have other answers but "Gary" you mentioned on here is based more in the Midlands. Some people like Glenn and others daaahn sarf also offer similar training.

I'm kind of mentioning that so if people find the thread it might become a small point of contacts and knowledge, as I don't recall seeing a similar post like that before.

This isn't helpful for the opening post request but related to any future people.I'm close to Reading and Basingstoke and starting up some coffee related courses. My facebook and website would have details of any scheduled courses.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Suggest you go for some local training. You'll probably come away determined to upgrade your kit


This may well prove a bit too close to the truth...


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Its all a bit like school classes where you graduate by stages, except of course we graduate by choice based on needs, ,means and desires.

If your happy, stay with what you have, if you desire more and have the means , graduate up.

Thats my take and 5 pence.

I started with a Baby Gaggia, went to a Dalla Corte, then a Larmazocco and have just added a ECM. I am now going on a course ( in London ) in Feb as I am very much own taught. In a few weeks I have lent heap reading things here and have decided I need a more structured and precise approach to handling and getting the best from my machines. Expense is a dangerous side affect and distractive concern!

Good luck with your choice, but I must say the advice of many here is great and I would support, based on my limited knowledge the above advice provided.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

This is in part to prove to myself whether I would get enough benefit from better kit or not - but I can't really do that if my skills are the problem.

Given that my wife and I drink lattes we probably notice less variation in the espresso than those that drink it black but we can certainly tell which beans we prefer.

I also miss the properly steamed milk at times and chances are any machine that can do the milk will need to be driven properly... but we shall see - next Friday as it happens


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

getting excited now....

it appears its trivial to make my pressurised porta-filter unpressurised. So it will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow with access to a good grinder and a good machine (and a good driver!) when we compare and contrast some of this stuff..


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

pgarrish said:


> getting excited now....
> 
> it appears its trivial to make my pressurised porta-filter unpressurised. So it will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow with access to a good grinder and a good machine (and a good driver!) when we compare and contrast some of this stuff..


Hope you have a great day - look forward to a report and pics if you're up for it - I'm sure that I wouldn't be the only person interested in reading it.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

If our trainer has no objections I'll do that.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Well my wife Sarah and I spent a couple of very enjoyable hours with Patrick today. More an awareness session than skills per-se as we spent plenty of time chatting and tasting, not pulling shot after shot.










Firstly we were introduced to Cupping and comparing naturally dry processed beans and washed beans. We slurped away noisily as Patrick explained about the locations, varieties and processes involved in growing and roasting beans.










Then he fired up the machines and made us two coffees, using very light roasted washed bean and a heavier, dry processed bean










Then we tried my current setup, both grinder and machine










Firstly we discovered we were making a lot of coffee from little ground coffee - 2x60g shots from 14g of ground coffee.... unsurprisingly it tasted pretty thin although some of the flavour was there.










Then we removed the pressure gizmo from the portafilter and used coffee ground in Patrick's Mahlkoenig(?).

We made a single shot this time:










And had it as a Cortado. A success! Not as good as from the Londinium but pretty good and we have now settled on a grinder upgrade as the next step.

Finally Patrick did a split shot




























And we tried the various portions... Woah! Yum! Urgh! In that order (photo is back to front.. urgh, yum, woah!) 

All in all an enjoyable and educational couple of hours, proof that the grinder is key even with a basic machine and a clear way forward on both kit and how we like our coffee

Cheers Patrick


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Patrick

Thanks for this - sounds like a properly useful few hours and great idea for both you and your wife to go - should make future machine and grinder negotiations a breeze!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

training sessions have helped me immensely too


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

We've made a couple of cups yesterday and today and unsurprisingly, now we are not splitting the brew, despite there being a lot less espresso, it is stronger and tastier than previously







I have also sussed out the milk side (well... its certainly better than it was) so I can make something resembling a proper latte now. The Santos #4 nearby is still for sale and, funds permitting after Christmas, may be our chosen upgrade which should sort us out for a good while.

Cheers Patrick. You'll have to come and try the results (and hear the big Tannoys!) with a Biscotti


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Yummy!


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Happy Christmas to me!

...err.... it's a little bigger than the old one


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Middle espresso setting


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Pressure gizmo removed


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Of course the law of sod applies and we ran out of beans today... so the above was co-ops finest, which was nice, but not what I'd hoped for...

Here's hoping my BlackCat order arrives tomorrow.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Well done fella


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Glad the training worked out well and you've got a proper grinder. Next time you run out of beans, try Sainsburys if there is one near you - they sell Modern Standard which is actually good coffee, sold cheaper at JS than direct from Modern Standard. Or Waitrose sell Union.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Co-op was simply on the way to the people selling the grinder

We have a booths nearby so would normally use them if needed

But the proper stuff is arriving today according to DPD 

I think I'll use the coop beans to practice


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Well I have some practicing to do....

First trial at the mid setting gave this in just over 10 secs










After a couple of goes I got down to the lowest 'espresso' setting on the grinder (beyond that it just says 'fine'). With 14g beans ground my little delonghi has extracted ~30g liquid in approx 15 secs....










The coffee looks like this at that setting










So I suspect the burrs may need adjusting slightly (or may be worn) as I'd expect to get a slower extraction at that setting?

The first shot tasted differently to the second (should have saved them for the wife to try as her nose is better!) the second was deeper. Both were bitter to me but I have sugar normally, but #2 looks better and was 'tastier'

The good beans should arrive today so I'll try them later. The blackcat signature is very nice so looking forward to that.

All that said, we drink lattes with sugar which are more forgiving.

We do need a little cocktail thing though to catch it as it grinds and get it into the portafilter, this stuff gets everywhere


----------



## ddtrash (Feb 8, 2018)

New to the forum. Been using a BTC machine and looking to progress onto a "proper" machine. Before I get too deep in to expensive machines and grinders etc I would be interested in learning a few basic Barista skills. I have read quite a bit on the forums and watched countless You Tube clips but getting some basic hands on experience and advice would be valuable.

Any top tips for West Midlands based Barisa courses? I am based just outside Stourbride.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ddtrash said:


> New to the forum. Been using a BTC machine and looking to progress onto a "proper" machine. Before I get too deep in to expensive machines and grinders etc I would be interested in learning a few basic Barista skills. I have read quite a bit on the forums and watched countless You Tube clips but getting some basic hands on experience and advice would be valuable.
> 
> Any top tips for West Midlands based Barisa courses? I am based just outside Stourbride.


Gary @garydyke1 was the main person I'd heard of near you offering a fantastic level of experience. Hopefully that @ will do it's magic and he'll pop up at some point


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ddtrash said:


> New to the forum. Been using a BTC machine and looking to progress onto a "proper" machine. Before I get too deep in to expensive machines and grinders etc I would be interested in learning a few basic Barista skills. I have read quite a bit on the forums and watched countless You Tube clips but getting some basic hands on experience and advice would be valuable.
> 
> Any top tips for West Midlands based Barisa courses? I am based just outside Stourbride.


PM me and see if we can make something happen


----------



## ddtrash (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up, Gary PM sent. Cheers!


----------

